# DSMO (for canine arthritis)



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.dogdiseases.net/dogarthritistreatment/

verdict?

this was recommended to me today (for Gia's hip dysplasia) by a gentlemen who uses this on himself (carpal tunnel, bad back & knees) and swears by it... its also commonly used for horses. the above article states to acquire it through prescription only - locally its available at several health food stores and equine/feed stores. i'd be interested to hear any thoughts.

scary/technical stuff: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethyl_sulfoxide


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It can relieve pain. But it's a solvent, and can be irritating to the skin, particularly used on a regular basis. I have used it on my knee. I don't know how you would use it on a dog, with their fur??? I would try it on yourself on a regular basis before trying it on another being. Use with caution.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

would you personally risk it on your dog Lisa? i suppose i could shave a small area on her thigh or tummy for application. trying it on myself is fine... however i'm not sure i'd be able to gauge its effectiveness since i dont suffer from any muscle or joint pain. (or did you mean to test for a skin reaction?)

she's currently on springtime longevity, additional gluc/chondr/msm, ester-c, and i pop her an aspirin as needed. we went to the beach for about an hour today... no excessive running, jumping or hiking. a little fetch, some swim time and one stair climb at the end. i got home this evening (after she'd been resting) and it took her several seconds to get up from bed. i gave her a squirt of metacam a couple hours ago, and just before posting this thread i had to help her up the stairs









her hips are bad, really bad... 










*i cropped and highlighted her cauliflower of a femoral head







the femur appears short because we could not manipulate her legs any straighter than that... these were her last (3rd) set of x rays, so we pretty much already know what to expect, hence me opting out of sedation.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Bad joints and hips suck, and it's heartbreaking.

I was thinking on yourself for the skin reaction, so you know how it feels on an ongoing basis. I honestly don't remember how effective it was. I know it helped, but I also know I stopped using it because something about it was irritating or uncomfortable. It was quite awhile ago.

Have you tried Cetyl-M? Any bodywork (acupunture or chiro?).


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> Have you tried Cetyl-M? Any bodywork (acupunture or chiro?).


we've done hydro therapy, and we saw a chiropractor a couple of years ago when she was having this undiagnosable-sporadic-lameness-spasm-almost seizure like-non neuro-issue. after seeing no obvious improvement, we discontinued the sessions. the vet ruled out neuro, as i mentioned... dm... and myasthenia gravis... and equated it to an odd symptom of the HD. she's since adjusted her gait and the way she plays, sits or lies down... i havent seen an "episode" in well over a year. she used to have them anywhere from 2 a day to 2 a month.

anyway, off topic...

i have not yet tried acupuncture or cetyl-m... i didnt want to run out of options too soon since she was still so mobile and active. but it looks like its time to step up her treatment. there is an awesome acupuncturist that my neighbor sends her IG's to... i will shoot her and e mail now and see what she thinks.

this dsmo isnt expensive, so i think i'll go ahead and grab a small bottle tomorrow and see how it feels (one link mentions you being able to _taste_ it once applied







weird!)


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Let us know what you try and how it works out!


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

if you get it, get the roll on, its easier to apply. i have used it successfully on horses as a solvent to draw other meds into the body


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Years ago, we had an injured dog and the Vet prescribed DMSO as part of treatment. She told us to be careful not to get it on our skin and warned about the taste. Of course, it's near impossible to not get it on yourself (the roll-on would have been great - but not available then). I remember it just creeped me out that I could touch something with my hand and it seemed almost immediately the garlic/onion taste was in my mouth. Yecchhh....


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #000099">You may want to ask your vets about drug interactions (if the dog is on a pain killer etc)

You can get a 70% DMSO that has aloe...I would (and do) use that on myself. It doesn't irritate.</span>


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

Here is some information from the Material Safety Data Sheet for DMSO -

http://fscimage.fishersci.com/msds/07770.htm
Potential Health Effects 
Eye: May cause mild eye irritation. Two drops of >50% DMSO in the rabbit eye caused a temporary burning sensation and vasodilatation, but concentrations of <50% exhibited no effect. DMSO produced slight erythema of the conjunctiva over the first 3 days of the study, and a low level of key scoring was also recorded for chemosis, iritis and corneal opacity. The degree of eye injury described by these key scores would not result in DMSO being labelled as an eye irritant according to EEC classification. (ECB - Elf Aquitaine) 
Skin: DMSO readily penetrates skin and may significantly enhance the absorption of numerous chemicals. Increased absorption of these other chemicals could lead to their increased toxicity. Skin sensitization was not observed with DMSO in human volunteers or in guinea pigs. Non-immunological whealing and flaring have been observed in animals and humans following short-term contact. Skin absorption of DMSO may result in a garlic-like breath and body odor, and CNS effects such as headache, nausea and dizziness. Undiluted DMSO applied topically to mice twice a week for 30 weeks failed to produce dermal injury. (EBC - Elf Aquitaine) Skin sensitization has not been reported in hundreds of human volunteers participating in a DMSO clinical trial. DMSO's ability to increase the absorption of other chemicals is its most significant occupational hazard. 
Ingestion: May cause gastrointestinal irritation with nausea, vomiting and diarrhea. May cause central nervous system effects. May cause garlic smell on the breath and body. 
Inhalation: Material has a very low vapor pressure at room temperature, so inhalation exposures are not expected unless material is heated or misted. 
Chronic: Long-term skin application of 80-90% DMSO has produced CNS effects (such as fatigue, nausea, vomiting, sedation, dizziness and headache), and dermatitis (such as redness, dryness and scaling) in volunteers. A garlic-like breath odor has been noted. 


If you are going to try this on your dog, consider the possible ingestion effects, since if the dog can reach the area of application she may lick it. I would use it very sparingly if it were me. (And I use the solvent occasionally in my job, but wear gloves to avoid skin contact.)


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

for those who have used it on themselves... how soon does it take effect? would it be something to use prior to a strenuous day, or after - once the pain is present?

i will have to up her treatment regardless, but a fast acting pain relief would sure be handy! especially now with the activities that spring & summer bring - she'd be miserable staying at home.

thank you for the above info johanna - i will sleep, then read it at thrid time


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My vet in MD often used DSMO mixed with other liquid meds to treat various problems. I remember when Yukon had the ear infection from ****, I had to use it several times a day. Even though I wore latex gloves, he'd always shake his head and I'd end up with a drop or two somewhere on my exposted skin - the taste it left in my mouth was terrible - it made me gag. I've never been sure who hated it the most - me or Yukon!!!


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

Not all people can "taste" it if they get it on their skin. If you do it has the taste of oysters. We used it alot on horses. Topically we applied with medicines to draw them through the skin and they even gave it IV to horses that "tied up" where their muscles lock up and it gave them relief.

I noticed if I had a cut on my skin it healed rather quickly. It also warms on contact. I had a foster dog with a horrible ear infection and the vet mixed dmso in with some ear meds and it healed it up really fast.

Have you tried adequan? Those joints are pretty bad. I would think if your dog is in alot of pain a FHO or TPO would be your only option of true pain relief. Looks like a lot of bone on bone pressure. Our Rescue has had quite a few successful FHO's, both single and bilateral done on some very large males even with an excellent success rate.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: GS MomI would think if your dog is in alot of pain a FHO or TPO would be your only option of true pain relief. Looks like a lot of bone on bone pressure. Our Rescue has had quite a few successful FHO's, both single and bilateral done on some very large males even with an excellent success rate.


i was under the impression that the FHO & TPO were only recommended for young dogs or prior to the onset of arthritis (?). THR was an option, but the vet who diagnosed her, our current vet, as well as the one who took that x ray have all said that she's no longer a candidate for surgery. i even had an offer from a vet that i used to work for to do it for nearly half the cost, until he saw her x rays









initially she wasnt showing any signs or discomfort - activity wise, climbing stairs, jumping in the truck, etc, so i felt comfortable with the pain management method. this last year she's slowed down quite a bit (she's almost 10) - and its been especially noticable having Tilden around for comparison. what i experienced last night is only a result of heavy exercise - the difference is, whats considered "heavy" or "too much" these days. 2 yrs ago she could still do a 3 miles hike... now its a mere hour long beach trip that does her in. 

video: (from a previous visit, but typical of how she plays there. yesterday was very minimal fetch and some swimming)


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You are right about the TPO, but not necessarily the FHO, from stuff I read a long time ago. But in an older dog the FHO really is a "last resort" surgery, I think. Indy's TPO was at 14 months, and she was "old" for that.

One key about "upping the treatment", is if we had a crystal ball, it would sure help. If we could up it before the symptoms get worse, it would be more effective.


----------



## djpohn (Jun 27, 2003)

I meant TRO not TPO total hip replacement!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It's only a little line that was missing!! LOL


----------

